# New Koopowitz book



## swamprad (Dec 4, 2007)

As many of you no doubt know, Harold Koopowitz is publishing a new book entitled "Tropical Slipper Orchids". Amazon will have it 1/15/08, but if you go to the Timber Press site and sign up for advance notification, they say they will offer it to everyone signed up on December 15, at 30% off retail and free shipping! So if you're as eager to get this book as I am, sign up! Here's the link:

http://www.timberpress.com/books/isbn.cfm/9780881928648

(To tide you over until 12/15, Season six of 24 comes out tomorrow, 12/4!!!)


----------



## lienluu (Jan 15, 2008)

http://books.google.com/books?hl=en...SKlLv&sig=5KxY54acK1DhcrilRy0A-GkTq9U#PPP1,M1


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 15, 2008)

That's amazing. I didn't realize Google Book Search had this much info! Thanks.


----------



## Flia (Jan 15, 2008)

Is anybody gonna try and have him sign their book at the WOC


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 16, 2008)

Does anyone have a copy in their hands? 
Flia - I don't think it ships til next month.


----------



## lienluu (Jan 16, 2008)

I pre-ordered it at amazon.com but the estimated ship date is not until the 15th of March.


----------



## arcticshaun (Jan 16, 2008)

I preordered this book back in Sept. but I 'm not sure when copies will start to ship (Jan 15 was originally the release date). It's -36 degrees Celsius outside, I don't have any travel plans and shipping plants isn't a good idea. I'm really looking forward to this book.

Shaun


----------



## NYEric (Jan 16, 2008)

arcticshaun said:


> It's -36 degrees Celsius outside, I don't have any travel plans and shipping plants isn't a good idea. I'm really looking forward to this book.
> Shaun



You should be lookiing into moving! oke:


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 16, 2008)

NYEric said:


> You should be lookiing into moving! oke:



oke: oh yeah NY is a whole lot warmer!!!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 16, 2008)

goldenrose said:


> oke: oh yeah NY is a whole lot warmer!!!


No snow yet and 50's last week!


----------



## aquacorps (Jan 16, 2008)

Just got an email from Amazon. Book is not shipping 01/15/08. Estimated arrival date: 01/23/2008 - 01/30/2008


----------



## Grandma M (Jan 16, 2008)

aquacorps said:


> Just got an email from Amazon. Book is not shipping 01/15/08. Estimated arrival date: 01/23/2008 - 01/30/2008



I just signed on to give the same message from Amazon. I hope mine arrives before Feb. 18. He will be here for a meeting in Grand Rapids and I sure would like to have him sign mine for me.


----------



## Sangii (Jan 16, 2008)

well I am very surprised ! I do not know if it's because I'm in Europe but I ordered mine from Amazon in the Us and the message I got today is :

"Unfortunately, we are unable to ship the
item(s) as soon as we expected and need to provide you with a new
estimate of when the item(s) may be delivered:

Harold Koopowitz (Author) "Tropical Slipper Orchids: 
<i>Paphiopedilum</i> & <i>Phragmipedium</i> Species & Hybrids" 
[Hardcover]
Estimated arrival date: 02/05/2008 - 03/25/2008"


----------



## CodPaph (Jan 16, 2008)

Also I ordered one for min, but I do not make idea of when it will go to arrive, but one hour arrives:drool:


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jan 16, 2008)

I ordered mine from Amazon...who knows how long ago...I think a year. No emails yet from them about shipping....Eric


----------



## Greenpaph (Jan 16, 2008)

I order mine from Books-a-Million for $37 and change!

thanks for the google info Eric!


----------



## swamprad (Jan 16, 2008)

The book is available NOW at Timber Press, but Amazon still doesn't have it. The people at Timber Press are mystified and assure me that Amazon SHOULD have it available now! I pre-ordered at Amazon months ago, and am going to give them a few more days (since I'm an Amazon Prime member, I can get it overnight for just $3.99!), but if there is still a problem, I guess I'll order directly from timberpress.com And yes, the google link is awesome and makes me want the book more than ever!!!


----------



## Grandma M (Jan 16, 2008)

*Good News*

This morning I had a message from Amazon saying the book will be delayed.

Tonight I was sent a message saying my book was shipped today. Oh happy day. It seems I have waited for so long for that book. Now I will have it to be signed when he comes here next month.


----------



## swamprad (Jan 17, 2008)

Lucky you, Grandma M! I preordered mine on 11/3, and apparently there were so many pre-orders ahead of me that mine is backordered, grrrr....


----------



## practicallyostensible (Jan 17, 2008)

I placed my order April 16 2007 and mine hasn't shipped and the ETA is 01/28/2008 - 02/11/2008. If that gives you any idea of the wait.


----------



## Flia (Jan 17, 2008)

Barnes and Noble has it on their site, only thing is it $10 dollars more.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jan 17, 2008)

I checked my account yesterday on Amazon, and it said that the book should be shipped around Jan. 21....Eric


----------



## Mark (Jan 17, 2008)

Hmmmm.....Guess I better order now in light of what happened with Cribb's Cypripedium book.


----------



## rdlsreno (Jan 17, 2008)

Mine will be shipped on 19th.

Ramon


----------



## weiweidc (Jan 17, 2008)

I got mine two days ago with a pre order from Timber Press. Its an amazing book. The best written so far on slippers, their culture, and the history of hybridzing. Great photos. Definitely a recommend to buy.


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 18, 2008)

weiweidc said:


> I got mine two days ago with a pre order from Timber Press. Its an amazing book. The best written so far on slippers, their culture, and the history of hybridzing. Great photos. Definitely a recommend to buy.



:clap::clap: WELCOME to the forum! There was no doubt it would be good!
:sob:I'll have to wait for some cash flow!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 18, 2008)

Read?!


----------



## Mark (Jan 18, 2008)

Ordered last night on Buy.com ($36, free shipping) and it shipped this morning.

I see from the TOC that it's about half on hybrids but I'm thinking it's going to retain it's resale value if I don't find the rest of it useful enough.

Anyone know why there are two different covers shown for it on the Google books page?

EDIT: I just have to add: I have several books from Timber Press and the quality of the design, printing and construction is very high. I love each one of them.


----------



## rdlsreno (Jan 18, 2008)

weiweidc said:


> I got mine two days ago with a pre order from Timber Press. Its an amazing book. The best written so far on slippers, their culture, and the history of hybridzing. Great photos. Definitely a recommend to buy.



Welcome To slippertalk.


Ramon


----------



## Grandma M (Jan 18, 2008)

weiweidc said:


> I got mine two days ago with a pre order from Timber Press. Its an amazing book. The best written so far on slippers, their culture, and the history of hybridzing. Great photos. Definitely a recommend to buy.



Mine arrived today and I agree with your statement. Judging by what I have seen so far, it is everything I was hoping for. Guess where I will be tonight? Curled up with warm blanket and my new book. The snow and cold outside is a good excuse for not going out.

I hope I can get him to sign it next month.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 18, 2008)

Welcome weiweidc!


----------



## swamprad (Jan 18, 2008)

Yahoo! Just got an email from Amazon, my book has been shipped, to arrive Monday!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 19, 2008)

I just rec'd a copy of the Dunsterville book I won on eBay. Who says I can't read!


----------



## arcticshaun (Jan 22, 2008)

Just got mine too! I preordered back in Sept.

Shaun


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jan 22, 2008)

I just got a message from Amazon....it won't be shipped until next week. Oh well........Eric


----------



## paphjoint (Jan 23, 2008)

Mine shipped today - SO I'll get it within 2 weeks in the best case as I ordered it from the US site


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jan 23, 2008)

Got an email from amazon...it shipped today! Something to look forward to.....Eric


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jan 24, 2008)

And I got it today! Haven't had a chance to look at it yet, just a quick skim...but this book will keep me busy for weeks.............Eric


----------



## kentuckiense (Jan 24, 2008)

I really don't need to be spending money after buying this semester's textbooks and lab materials, but I just picked up a copy. At first I thought it wouldn't really appeal to me, but the reviews have been glowing.


----------



## Berrak (Jan 26, 2008)

I ordered mine from a Swedish internet Book Store the 13:th oh January an got it the 22:nd

Here is a pic of the book and Paph Harold Koopowitz.


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 26, 2008)

Very fine Picture!!! Jean


----------



## Heather (Jan 26, 2008)

I had pre-ordered and cancelled but I think I am going to have to bite the bullet. I may only have two slippers right now but...hrm....


----------



## eOrchids (Jan 26, 2008)

Heather said:


> I had pre-ordered and cancelled but I think I am going to have to bite the bullet. I may only have two slippers right now but...hrm....



go for it, Heather! oke:


----------



## Rob Zuiderwijk (Jan 27, 2008)

Peoples,

As you might have noticed I have this thing with Phrags.  Is this new book worth it buying from a Phrag point of view?

Rob


----------



## Heather (Jan 27, 2008)

Ahh...good question, Rob. We're so in need of a good book on Phramipedium!


----------



## kentuckiense (Jan 27, 2008)

Heather said:


> Ahh...good question, Rob. We're so in need of a good book on Phramipedium!



Word on the street is that Cribb has one in the pipeline, but I'm pretty sure I heard that well over a year ago, so who really knows?


----------



## Rob Zuiderwijk (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks Heather.

Most books on (tropical) slipper orchids tend to focus on the Paphiopedilums. And yes I know that Paphs are a bigger group than the Phrags. However since the discovery of Phrag. besseae in the early 80's, interest in Phrags has had a major boost and I think that since the discovery of (and all the buzz arround) Phrag. kovachii interest is even greater. So yes I too think we need a serious book on Phragmipedium.

Rob


----------



## Rob Zuiderwijk (Jan 27, 2008)

kentuckiense said:


> Word on the street is that Cribb has one in the pipeline, but I'm pretty sure I heard that well over a year ago, so who really knows?


 
Dr. Guido Braem is also doing quite some research on Phragmipedium lately. See for example his articles on the section Phragmipedium (the caudatum-group) which he published in the last year or two.
I wonder if he is preparing for a publication on the entire genus.

Rob


----------



## Corbin (Jan 27, 2008)

Lance A. Birk"s new edition of the Paphiopedilum Grower's Manual or Koopowitz's book???? Which of these two do you think should be the first choice for a novice paphiopedilum grower? By the way Amazon has Kopowitz's book for $37.77 though it has a different cover and more pages.


----------



## kentuckiense (Jan 27, 2008)

Corbin said:


> Lance A. Birk"s new edition of the Paphiopedilum Grower's Manual or Koopowitz's book???? Which of these two do you think should be the first choice for a novice paphiopedilum grower? By the way Amazon has Kopowitz's book for $37.77 though it has a different cover and more pages.



What's the deal with that? Do they all ship with the same cover? I must confess that I much prefer the cover with the Lady Isabel (?).


----------



## kentuckiense (Jan 27, 2008)

Rob Zuiderwijk said:


> Dr. Guido Braem is also doing quite some research on Phragmipedium lately. See for example his articles on the section Phragmipedium (the caudatum-group) which he published in the last year or two.
> I wonder if he is preparing for a publication on the entire genus.
> 
> Rob



See this thread: http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1884

It looks like a Dr. Braem book probably won't happen, which is quite unfortunate.


----------



## Rob Zuiderwijk (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks for the reference to the thread. I don't know how, but I missed that thread all together.

It's unfortunate that Guido won't/can't finish this publication.


----------



## kentuckiense (Jan 27, 2008)

Anyone have any insight on the two different covers? What cover has Amazon.com shipped?


----------



## Heather (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm curious about that too, before I go ahead and order one....where should I get it from???


----------



## ohio-guy (Jan 27, 2008)

I ordered at buy.com last week, and it shipped 2 days ago. Less than amazon too


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jan 27, 2008)

buy.com always beats Amazon on price for books. However, Amazon has the bigger selection, and at the time I ordered last year only Amazon had it listed, and I wanted it! so, I figued a few $$ doesn't matter that much. As it is, it cost me, what? $37? No tax, no shipping.....and I love that book! Rob, it has phrags, but I haven't reached the phrag portion of the book yet, so I can't say yet how good it is...but if it is anywhere near the paph part in quality, it will be worth the price for phrag people who don't care about paphs. Take care, Eric


----------



## Heather (Jan 27, 2008)

Please- can someone check out the Phrag section and report back? That'd really be helpful!


----------



## slippertalker (Jan 28, 2008)

The phrag section is pretty much verbatum from the Orchid Digest special phrag issue on hybridizing by Koopowitz.


----------



## Sirius (Jan 28, 2008)

Amazon dropped this book on my doorstep a couple of days ago. It's a fair mix of basic information and scientific mumbo-jumbo. 

One thing that immediately jumped out at me was the section on Paph. tigrinum. This section reads like the continuation of a feud between rival orchid growers. It felt really out of place, and if the rest of the book follows the same suit, I will dump it on eBay. Awkward, to say the least.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jan 28, 2008)

The tigrinum section has to be taken with a grain of salt...and a good sense of humor. This "feud" between Koopowitz and Braem is probably at this point more for fun than anything else...despite their swipes at each other they apparently hold each other in high regard and with a great deal of respect. Afterall, Braem asked Koopowitz to write the introduction for his book with Chiron. I actually find the book softpedalling the science a bit...in many cases, Koopowitz seems to be maintaining old classifications for horticultural purposes, and the book is clearly horticulturally oriented, rather than scientific. What I find very interesting is Koopowitz' concession that Braem may be right about the priority of P. crossii over callosum...but then says that the name callosum should be retained. Taxonomically, there really is no choice...if the name crossii is validly written, and pre-dates callosum, it has to be the correct name. Take care, Eric


----------



## Scooby5757 (Jan 28, 2008)

Ive got a gift card to Barnes and Nobles. They have the cover of the wardiis or such on the front....now Ive seen the one with the Lady Isabel too, is there a difference?? Im ordering books for classes right now I wanna toss it in.


----------



## paphjoint (Feb 3, 2008)

Received the book Friday

A bit dissapointed at first glance --

Found the first serious error 

Page 199:

The text says Phragmipedium longifolium, but the picture is a Phragmipedium Mont Fallu (longifolium x Grande)

Furthermore :

There's no pictures (and in some cases mention of) of 

Paphiopedilum argus
Paphiopedilum ciliolare
Paphiopedilum appletonianum
Paphiopedilum dianthum
Paphiopedilum fowlei
Paphiopedilum dayanum
Paphiopedilum violascens

and a few others more


----------



## practicallyostensible (Feb 3, 2008)

Scooby5757 said:


> Ive got a gift card to Barnes and Nobles. They have the cover of the wardiis or such on the front....now Ive seen the one with the Lady Isabel too, is there a difference?? Im ordering books for classes right now I wanna toss it in.



I don't know if there is a difference, but my cover has Booth's Stone Lady.


----------



## Ernie (Feb 3, 2008)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> What I find very interesting is Koopowitz' concession that Braem may be right about the priority of P. crossii over callosum...but then says that the name callosum should be retained. Taxonomically, there really is no choice...if the name crossii is validly written, and pre-dates callosum, it has to be the correct name. Take care, Eric



The Animal Code has a "Common Usage" article that states roughly that if a name is in use for a long period of time and has become ubiquitous with a taxon, it may override priority. Does the plant Code have the same concession? 

-Ernie


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Feb 3, 2008)

As far as I know, priority is everything...certainly with plants. I know that Braem continually expounds on that, and as far as I know, he is right. Even with animals, I still think that priority takes precedence over all. The paleontologist Robert Bakker complained in one of his books that Apatosaurus was the correct name for "Brontosaurus", and argued that the latter name should be retained due to its familiarity, but conceded that, scientifically, the former name had to take priority. Take care, Eric


----------



## Rick (Feb 3, 2008)

I hope this is not a taxonomy book. For the most part that's pretty useless information for growing slippers.

Any good culture or habitat info?

Otherwise Birk's book is very helpful in this regard.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Feb 4, 2008)

I've now perused the book thoroughly and read a good portion. I love the book....but is it the perfect slipper book? No, of course not....Phrag people may be disappointed...they do not get the full attention that paphs get. But then again, for phrags, what else is there? Cash's book is out of date and has awful photos. There are plenty of omissions....as Uri has already pointed out. It is most definitely not a taxonomy book, although taxonomy is discussed. It is also most definitely not a scientific text...it is above all a book about slippers, well, really paphs with some added phrag info...the species, the culture, the hybrids. As such I find it a valuable addition. So far the best books have been about species...Lance's book, Braem and Chiron's, Braem and the Bakers, can't afford the last Cribb book....and only one has been about hybrids, which was also by Koopowitz and Hasegawa...a great book long out of print..and out of date...still sometimes available on Ebay. To me, this is a wide ranging book with great photo's at a great price. Complaints? sure...I wish (like Uri) that some mentioned species were illustrated. I wish that hybrids had the species names mentioned in the captions. But these are piddling complaints about a truly enjoyable book, which is clearly intended for hobbyists. Take care, Eric


----------



## slippertalker (Feb 5, 2008)

After having reviewed this book, it is obvious that the strength is the treatment of hybridizing of paphiopedilums. The section regarding complex hybrids is especially well written, and the hybrids in other sections are discussed at length. 

The species are discussed within this context and not as a conclusive taxonomic treatment. Koopowitz does mention his preferred taxonomy as a basis for the species that are discussed, but that isn't the emphasis of the book.

All in all it is a unique book that discusses matters that haven't been addressed in such a manner. My kudos to Harold Koopowitz!


----------



## Elena (Feb 5, 2008)

I recently ordered this. I'm in UK but ordered from US amazon because not only the book won't be avaialble until 15 March here, it actually works out cheaper to order from US even with international shipping included. Hope it arrives soon!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 5, 2008)

"You're welcome." _U.S. Dollar_


----------



## Elena (Feb 5, 2008)

It's been getting stronger recently, not quite as silly as a few months ago. Still, the price is good, I'll get it sooner so I'm a happy bunny all round.


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 6, 2008)

I have got the book yesterday from Amazon Germany. Not being a Slipper specialist, my first impression is, that there are a lot of new information for me inside; for my (personal) taste perhaps a too extensive part about complex hybrids!
Jean


----------



## Roth (Feb 6, 2008)

JeanLux said:


> I have got the book yesterday from Amazon Germany. Not being a Slipper specialist, my first impression is, that there are a lot of new information for me inside; for my (personal) taste perhaps a too extensive part about complex hybrids!
> Jean



Complex hybrids are quite a fascinating field. So far I know of only a couple of books ( including the Koopowitz and Hasegawa "Novelty Slipper Orchids" that deals with hybrids. It is a pity, because there is a lot to say and to study about those. That's a very good point for Harold book actually, but it could have been more extensive ( or maybe another book). Do not believe the breeders travel in the greenhouses and think 'one white boum another white, that's it, the next FCC is on the way !'. There are a lot of plants that have been studied, and are well known for their traits. From niveum to Hellas to many others. But no book, absolutely none, informs about that.

Personnally, I am a bit tired with the paph species book. After a while, one knows what is a delenatii or an armeniacum. For the remaining, there are a couple problematic groups for the taxonomy, in the insigne/coccineum/helenae/barbigerum/rhizomatosum and the like, but nearly no book focus on these extensively anyway. 

They are passed by with a couple of nice photos of "typical" helenae ( who knows that the common type of helenae is dirty brown, not yellow?), barbigerum ( the dull, widely available type, there are some populations that have bright, clear, colors), and that's it.

There is no need to repeat again and again what a rothschildianum or a delenatii is, everyone knows, and there are a lot of books that already mentions those two species.

One thing that always surprise me with all the paphs species books, there are quite a few plants that are known for ages, and never mentioned. 

What about Paph praestans(glanduliferum) 'red leaf', with burgundy underside of the leaves ? It is quite to very common, but nowhere to be found in the "paph taxonomy books", where praestans has "green leaves".

Kolopakingii and topperii are quite different plants and flowers. There are not that good explanations, yet all the authors have mentionned the two. 

Palawanense is NOT the dwarf paph philippinense, but a hybrid between randsii x philippinense, very rare. 

Sanderianum can be as large as kolopakingii, but no mention in any taxonomy books.

In the natural hybrids, argus, acmodontum and ciliolare breed like rabbits. There are giant forms of ciliolare. Never mentioned in those books.

P.rothschildianum has a pygmy form. No mention, nowhere, except in 'Novelty Slipper Orchids'. The plants are in the 20-25cm leafspan (not individual leaf, leafspan) maximum. All the taxonomists have seen plants of that.

For dianthum and parishii, I believed before that they were separate species. Now, I would think that dianthum is a variety of parishii, because many plants from Laos are intermediate between the two. Yet, the paph books will show pictures of "typical" parishii, and "typical" dianthum, not the intermediate forms that are much more interesting.

And I have to know first hand that all the authors are aware of the above mentionned plants, and have seen them. Lance Birk actually introduced some pictures of funny plants, like a gorgeous lowii/haynaldianum from Philippines. But for the remaining, it is always the pictures of typical examples of typical species. The pictorial indexes 'Paphiopedilum in Taiwan' are wonderful, to know how good a plant can be (even if there are some dogs in their pics, like some micranthum or hangianum, but anyway), but many plants available will not fit these pictures at all.

For the taxonomy, I remember that it is possible to keep a name that is popular, not to make any confusion. I belive crossii is the older name for callosum, but it would make a real mess. Think in 20 years, people have to still remember thailandense, callosum var. vietnamense ( not formally described, but appears here and there), sublaeve, viniferum, crossii, and some more. Lumping is maybe good for taxonomists, but for horticulturists, it is a real disaster. Many 'varieties' name are essential to understand why an hybrid or a plant looks like that. Callosum var. thailandense is maybe a callosum ( for sure), close to sublaeve botanically, but for breeding, the results are different. wilhelminiae is 10-12 cm leafspan, gardineri 20-30 cm, and praestans from Waigeo can be 1.2m leafspan. If we lump everything under wilhelminiae and praestans, in a century, people will not be able to remake some crosses.

The best paph book remains to be written I believe...


----------



## Heather (Feb 6, 2008)

Sanderianum said:


> The best paph book remains to be written I believe...



Agreed. Sounds like someone needs to write a book, X....!


----------



## paphjoint (Feb 6, 2008)

I think Cribbs book still is the best reference when it comes Paphiopedilum monographs.He tries to keep it as simple as possible-


>Palawanense is NOT the dwarf paph philippinense, but a hybrid between >randsii x philippinense, very rare

I'm more than sceptical to this kind of statement -

It has been known for ages that there is dwarf types of philipinense-- which has nothing to do with a randsii hybrid!

Phillipinense is widespread throughout the phillippine Islands -- the smaller type plants are called palawanense by some, while others call it the mindoro strain -- but anyway this type is very common in the phillippines


----------



## Roth (Feb 6, 2008)

paphjoint said:


> I think Cribbs book still is the best reference when it comes Paphiopedilum monographs.He tries to keep it as simple as possible-
> 
> >Palawanense is NOT the dwarf paph philippinense, but a hybrid between >randsii x philippinense, very rare
> 
> ...



The dwarf type of philippinense is actually laevigatum, and very common.

Paph. palawanense has been described from a plant imported by Marcel Lecoufle in France. Then it got its fancy name 'palawanense'. But no one in the world can know the source from that peculiar plant, as they were simply imports from Kabukiran, who in turn did not know the exact source of their plants.

I have seen a couple pictures of the plant used to describe palawanense, and it was definitely a randsii x philippinense. Some plants appear here and there, they have non-twisted petals ( a feature mentionned in the original description of "palawanense") slightly arching.

But I agree that many of those books are simply redundant, and Phillip Cribb book is quite OK, except the lack of quite a few species now ( ooii, intaniae, hangianum, amongst others). Still that book is a very narrow view of all the species and forms of paphiopedilum that exist.


----------



## kentuckiense (Feb 8, 2008)

He mixed up the self-pollination mechanisms of extaminodium and lindenii.


----------



## streetmorrisart (Feb 14, 2008)

This showed up for me on Monday in honor of Valentine’s Day. (My husband remembered I’d wanted it!) As if anyone needs to be told this at this point, it’s excellent, especially in the sense that it would be a great first read for someone just getting into slippers and experts alike; it’s a special thing when people can share their knowledge with no signs of pedantry. Big thumbs up.


----------



## Hien (Feb 14, 2008)

Sanderianum said:


> Complex hybrids are quite a fascinating field. So far I know of only a couple of books ( including the Koopowitz and Hasegawa "Novelty Slipper Orchids" that deals with hybrids. It is a pity, because there is a lot to say and to study about those. That's a very good point for Harold book actually, but it could have been more extensive ( or maybe another book). Do not believe the breeders travel in the greenhouses and think 'one white boum another white, that's it, the next FCC is on the way !'. There are a lot of plants that have been studied, and are well known for their traits. From niveum to Hellas to many others. But no book, absolutely none, informs about that.
> 
> Personnally, I am a bit tired with the paph species book. After a while, one knows what is a delenatii or an armeniacum. For the remaining, there are a couple problematic groups for the taxonomy, in the insigne/coccineum/helenae/barbigerum/rhizomatosum and the like, but nearly no book focus on these extensively anyway.
> 
> ...



I think you should definitely produce a book of paph species, I just thought that to really doing an impressive book, a person will have to stay in those countries that he/she covers for many years & travel extensively.
In fact. I would not mind to own book that studies only one species at a time, with hundreds pictures of flower/leaves etc of all the variations & natural hybrids of just that species. To own such a book is a great alternative to searching & collecting more & more variations.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 14, 2008)

ANd go for $1 million!


----------



## ohio-guy (Feb 14, 2008)

The thread that was started on Roths recently might be a way to start this kind of information, where people are posting crosses of the various grexes of the roth orchids. 
If additional information is eventually added about in situ plants and other information, and similar threads were started for other species, maybe a group effort could result in such information for a number of species.


----------



## Irongoat (Feb 16, 2008)

*More needed?*

I have the Lance Birk 2nd ed., the Braem/Baker and the Braem/Chiron all of which are helpful and fun to spend time with. Not the Cribb and not the Koopowitz. My impression from this thread is that in the Koopowitz there is some redundancy in the species coverage and that it is particularly worthwhile if one is interested in hybridizing. Does that about sum it up? Not to take away from the volume - I'm certainly no-one to do that - but I'm inclined to think that my extant library is probably sufficient for the more casual hobbyist (??)

Thanks,

John


----------



## bench72 (Feb 16, 2008)

I just got through the first chapter... gosh I'm a slow reader... anyhow... interesting to note that the "Golden Ages" seems to be very anglo-centric. 

I hope that as I progress through the book, more will be discussed about how the Japanese market has spurred countries like Taiwan to move into growing and breeding Paphs. Also, with Taiwan's treatment of CITES, they are better placed to provide the future (ie mass produce) many of the species slippers.

apart from the above, it reads well and the pictures are lovely (although only one of Paph philippinense and with a tape measure to boot)


----------



## Faan (May 21, 2008)

From the few pages I have read so far I like the book by Harold. I am also reading one of the books by Braem, but I think they are two complete different things depending on what you want to get from the book. The Braem book gives me a lot of technical info, but the book by Koopowitz provides me with lots of breeding info.


----------



## Bolero (May 21, 2008)

I am yet to read this one, I hope it turns out to be as great as expectations are.


----------

